# No matter what else I buy, 1986 Rockhopper....



## WVJon75 (Jul 23, 2006)

remains my favorite:thumbsup: I got it when I was 11 and it was too big. Now 37, I'm stretching it to make it fit with some 5" riser bars and a longer seatpost. 
I now have a couple of 29ers which are better suited for the rough trails but nothing rides like the Rockhopper around town. The frame is buttery smooth and just feels so solid. 
These oldschool mtb's are such gems that I don't see the advantage to these fancy new commuters and townies. Just throw on some slicks and racks and it doesn't get much better.
I don't know the point here. Guess I'm still buzzing from riding this thing tonight and wanted to share.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Pictures!


----------



## SenorSerioso (Apr 22, 2011)

I can say the same about my Dad's '83 Stumpjumper. I rode it a lot while in college and and I haven't found a rigid bike that rides quite like it. I have a Surly Ogre that rides good but it's just not the same.


----------



## WVJon75 (Jul 23, 2006)

Its now a 1x5 with a 44t up front. Testing to see if pics attatch.


----------



## WVJon75 (Jul 23, 2006)

OMG it worked! (first time posting pics) Here's more:thumbsup: Don't touch the tires they're still hot from tonight's ride


----------



## SenorSerioso (Apr 22, 2011)

Love that yellow!


----------



## WVJon75 (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks Seiorserioso, I bent the original fork but I think I like it better with the black one.


----------



## jaxes88 (Oct 17, 2012)

great old rh. love that you've kept the canti's on it, I couldn't agree more about how old mtb's make great commuters, I ride one to campus every day


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

I'll second that. My 86 Rockhopper.


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

Does anyone know if the Rockhopper and Hardrock are the same frame? We're talking about an early 90's era. I just picked up a Hardrock that is purple with yellow decals. Sorry, no pics yet. I want to make a townie out of it, so I'm hoping the ride will be as good as a Rockhopper for that purpose.

Thanks!


----------



## WVJon75 (Jul 23, 2006)

Nice one CS2! Looks all original.


----------



## SpinDirt (Feb 22, 2007)

She's a keeper!


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

WVJon75 said:


> Nice one CS2! Looks all original.


Right down to the reflectors and plastic dork disc, which are coming off. The original owner said it was hanging in his garage for over 15 years. It looked like it.


----------



## Andrs (Oct 29, 2012)

Back in 87, when I was visiting as a boy with a San Francisco family, I was borrowed one of these. That was when I got really infected with mountain-biking. Sadly, the yellow thing didn't stand my brute force  Something different broke every new day


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

I ride my 1986 Rockhopper all the time (daily at times). I "modernized" it a bit with a 1X9 set-up (modern drivetrain), a 30" wide handlebar and upgraded brakes. Although, the plastic rocks Tektro passes off as brake pads need to go. I bought this as a frame and fork for $30 - so nothing on it is original.

I've broken quite a few personal records with this bike, and I'm really surprised when I break personal downhill records with it.

These old, steel frames ride like a dream - but that is completely dependent on the trail. Depending on where I'm riding or what trail I'm going to hit, I will decide whether the old-school is a viable option. Otherwise, I'm riding something more modern with WAY better brakes, front suspension, better geometry, etc.

These bikes are good for fire road'y rides and smoother trails. When it gets gnarly, they suck. As much as I love my old bike, I have to be realistic about things.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Very nice. What did you do to go 9 speed?


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

CS2 said:


> Very nice. What did you do to go 9 speed?


Easy! I just want to clarify - NOTHING on this bike is original since I built it from the frame set. Like I said, a guy was selling it for $30, and I couldn't pass it up 

I simply have a standard 9sp. cassette on there, a Truvativ Stylo crankset with just the 32T middle ring (you have to buy SS chainring bolts) and a Paul Components chain keeper (I had one laying around) - that's just to help the front of the chain dropping. There are a number of ways to retain the chain from dropping - you can go as simple as using a bash guard and jump-stop thing. Or, some guys go real low budget and just use their front derailleur (minus the shifter). You're just trying to keep the chain from dropping.

Do your standard chain length math, and depending on your rear derailleur, subtract the appropriate links. I took out 4 links (I think). You want enough chain so the rear derailleur doesn't bind when in the large cog.

That's it! Yank the granny and the big chainring, shorten your chain appropriately, and find a way to retain the front chain from dropping - easy peasy.


----------

